# What do you think about the length of my stirrups?



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Too short? Just right? They feel good to me but sometimes they look short. But what do you think?








































































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

In the 7th pic, I'm using my heel against him, pulling/turning it up, which is why it looks shorter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Are those all for working only on the flat? To me, your stirrups look a bit short. But, your saddle might be a bit small for you. It's not the size of one's butt that dictates the saddle (though it must be big enough for one's butt, not too small there.) but , it's the length of your femur that is of more importance.

in the following picture, you knee is almost over the knee pad, and points above the place where it should. (it should be aligned with a radiu that goes out through the farthest point of the arc of the saddle flap, yours is a few inces about that point). AND, it looks like there is not much room behind your back end to the end of the cantle. Don't they say there should be 4 finger widths between your back and the top of the cantle?


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

I think they look a good length


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> Are those all for working only on the flat? To me, your stirrups look a bit short. But, your saddle might be a bit small for you. It's not the size of one's butt that dictates the saddle (though it must be big enough for one's butt, not too small there.) but , it's the length of your femur that is of more importance.
> 
> in the following picture, you knee is almost over the knee pad, and points above the place where it should. (it should be aligned with a radiu that goes out through the farthest point of the arc of the saddle flap, yours is a few inces about that point). AND, it looks like there is not much room behind your back end to the end of the cantle. Don't they say there should be 4 finger widths between your back and the top of the cantle?


I will agree that my thigh seems a bit long for the saddle, like you said, therefore needing a larger seat size. (I will eventually be looking for a new saddle.)
So do you think it's the saddle and not as much my stirrup length?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I don't think your stirrups look too bad, but I agree that your saddle looks too small. I have a friend going through the long legged saddle fitting problem, so I understand the pain there!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken, you are AQHA, right? For AQHA, I would drop your stirrup a hole. Maybe two. They love a long leg. For jumping or regular Hunter Under Saddle, your leg is perfect where it is.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

For me they look a bit short and in some of the photos your heel looks jammed down too far and not soft and springy.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^xJumperx is right. Preferred stirrup length has a lot to do with what associations and disciplines you want to be showing with and in.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Zexious said:


> ^xJumperx is right. Preferred stirrup length has a lot to do with what associations and disciplines you want to be showing with and in.


 
I had assumed for flatwork / dressage schooling / general riding as the photos seem to show that.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't see a stirrup length problem, but I see that you need more weight in your stirrups. To GET there I suggest work without stirrups to lengthen your legs and deepen your seat AND work in 2-point.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

To clear it up-this is for general English flatwork, not AQHA just yet but that's where I'm headed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Corporal said:


> I don't see a stirrup length problem, but I see that you need more weight in your stirrups. To GET there I suggest work without stirrups to lengthen your legs and deepen your seat AND work in 2-point.


Thank you, I agree, I will try what you've suggested.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiquita (Oct 31, 2013)

that's the length I would jump with and a few holes down for dressage. pretty good length id say.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I would say that a lot of it is your conformation! You look long in the thigh.

I would certainly have you riding on the flat, a couple of holes longer so that your knee is not stuck into the knee roll. 
You have good long legs, let them hang down and knee more under you.


----------



## Stilton (Oct 31, 2008)

For flat work i would say they are a bit short!


----------



## TheSnowyStorm (May 2, 2013)

Your stirrups should always be the length of you arm. What Daddy thought me <3


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Foxhunter said:


> I would say that a lot of it is your conformation! You look long in the thigh.


*Giggles* Something we don't think of to often, a persons confirmation for their desired discipline:lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

The reason they look short is because you're not using your leg effectively/properly. You're pinching with your knee and drawing your heel up. To have an effective Hunter leg, you want to carry the weight through the back of your calves, and rotating your heel into the horse and keeping your heel flexed down.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> *Giggles* Something we don't think of to often, a persons confirmation for their desired discipline:lol:


Agreed, not many instructors will take into consideration how a person is built.

It is something they need to do if they want to get results.

Over the years, I have become round shouldered. This is from breaking my shoulder, collar bones and neck injury. It is impossible for me to get my shoulders back. This does not mean that I am not straight in my back or not effective, just the way these old bones are telling of youthful madness!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Foxhunter said:


> Agreed, not many instructors will take into consideration how a person is built.
> 
> It is something they need to do if they want to get results.
> 
> Over the years, I have become round shouldered. This is from breaking my shoulder, collar bones and neck injury. It is impossible for me to get my shoulders back. This does not mean that I am not straight in my back or not effective, just the way these old bones are telling of youthful madness!


 
I have a Ride With Your Mind (Mary Wanless) RI and the lessons are about how we use our bodies to influence the horse, our straightness and crooked issues and their impact as well as what we can physically do with the way we are put together. It is fascinating and very productive.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

The Snowy Storm-It's a good place to start, but not a correct statement. Different disciplines require different stirrup lengths, respectively.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That's the way we always set stirrup length when you getting on a horse, hold your knuckles against the stirrup bar, and adjust so the tread of the iron fits snugly in your armpit, with arm out straight.

Perfect length to hack with, shorten up for jumping, let down for serious schooling when you and horse have warmed up.

LOL, of course it doesn't work for everyone all of the time, but it's what I grew up with, and still how I set my stirrups first time getting into a new saddle.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> That's the way we always set stirrup length when you getting on a horse, hold your knuckles against the stirrup bar, and adjust so the tread of the iron fits snugly in your armpit, with arm out straight.
> 
> Perfect length to hack with, shorten up for jumping, let down for serious schooling when you and horse have warmed up.
> 
> LOL, of course it doesn't work for everyone all of the time, but it's what I grew up with, and still how I set my stirrups first time getting into a new saddle.


That's what I've always heard, and it's my starting point when getting in a different saddle or setting the length for a friend. I usually have to make some adjustments after getting on though.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

TheSnowyStorm said:


> Your stirrups should always be the length of you arm. What Daddy thought me <3


That's a guide, not a rule. The rule is they should be hitting your ankle bone for flatwork but even then it's about the rider's comfort and how they are built AS WELL AS what they are doing in terms of riding discipline.

~~

They seem a hair too short, and you need to learn to get that weight down the inside of your leg, heel down.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

It's not your knuckles, it is the entire length of your arm, armpit where the stirrup iron hits to the stirrup bar, where your fingers touch. The stirrup leather should be taught, not slack and you adjust from there. I wish you could do the same on other saddles, but for them you just hang your leg and let the bottom of the stirrup hit just below your ankle bone. It also works for English leathers and stirrups.
This is bc there is a correlation between your arm length and your leg length, proven by Leonardo da Vinci in his famous circle drawing.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, it's a guide, we used knuckles, you use fingers, then adjust to fit!Just saying what we were taught.


----------

